
Relationship and Hypothetical Links Between ADHD and Sleep Disorders - roider
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2603539/
======
roider
A sleep doctor from Stanford told me that they believe as much as 25% of
people diagnosed with ADHD may actually suffer from Narcolepsy.

